# Slot Cars in Texas ?



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

My buddy Arthur moved back to Corpus Christi area. He wants to know if there are any slot cars clubs or such going on in that area? Any scale will do . Raunchy


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Tell him that he should have moved to the Houston area instead!


----------

